# Pistocchi: "I disastri di Valeri. Nicchi out!"



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maurizio Pistocchi si scaglia contro il pessimo arbitraggio di Valeri:

"Ammonisce Ibrahimovic, Theo e Castillejo in diffida, non vede un rigore su Cuadrado, ne concede uno per mani di Calabria che salta di testa ed è girato di spalle. Nicchi out!"

Il giornalista ricorda poi gli errori passati dell'arbitro:

"Valeri che decise la finale di Campionato Primavera Juve-Palermo con un rigore inesistente al 90’. Valeri che decise la semifinale di Coppa Italia Juventus-Napoli con un arbitraggio imbarazzante. Valeri al VAR di Inter-Juve dello scorso anno. Valeri, basta la parola."


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

valeri avrà una grande carriera da arbitro internazionale.

cuadrado si è tuffato tutta la partita. non è danza classica, alza le braccia anche tu per difenderti.


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2020)

Assurdo Pistocchi ci difende più dei nostri dirigenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Maurizio Pistocchi si scaglia contro il pessimo arbitraggio di Valeri:
> 
> "Ammonisce Ibrahimovic, Theo e Castillejo in diffida, non vede un rigore su Cuadrado, ne concede uno per mani di Calabria che salta di testa ed è girato di spalle. Nicchi out!"
> 
> ...



RADIAZIONE PER LA NDRANGHETUS, senza se e senza ma!


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Assurdo Pistocchi ci difende più dei nostri dirigenti.



Questo signore è stato cacciato da Sky per aver litigato con Allegri a suo tempo, ed aver detto la sua contro la mafia gobba. Fai te... Onore a lui, che pure non mi sta simpaticissimo.
P.S. Se speri in una mossa acuta della nostra dirigenza, stai fresco, fratello... ti pare?


----------

